

Manhattan DA: iPhone Crypto Locked Out Cops 74 Times - c0wb0yc0d3r
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/manhattan-da-iphone-crypto-foiled-cops-74-times/

======
chmaynard
I'm not a lawyer, but I guess I don't understand the problem:

1\. DA asks court for an iPhone search warrant because a crime may have been
committed.

2\. If the evidence looks strong, court issues warrant to search phone.

3\. DA serves warrant to phone owner.

4\. If owner doesn't unlock phone voluntarily, owner is in contempt of court
and subject to legal sanctions.

Why does Apple need to get involved?

